# Wheeler Dealers



## bigslippy

New series starts Monday on Discovery - Ford Fiesta XR2i


----------



## lowejackson

Looking forward to this


----------



## phillipnoke

More losing money they never take into account how many hours Ed China puts into the work really annoys me they lose money hand over fist


----------



## danny mulcahy

phillipnoke said:


> More losing money they never take into account how many hours Ed China puts into the work really annoys me they lose money hand over fist


As a business its fails hands down but as a show it is nice to see some cool cars getting a bit of loving.

They all seam to get brand new tyres to but thats never in the end budget


----------



## s29nta

dont think i have missed any episodes yet and its been going for a few years now!i take it all with a large pinch of salt but its worth a watch:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy

s29nta said:


> dont think i have missed any episodes yet and its been going for a few years now!i take it all with a large pinch of salt but its worth a watch:thumb:


Much the same , if only I knew back in the day what I have learned from the show , I may still have had my 1986 Coupe Quattro


----------



## s29nta

too true:thumb: and you could of changed your rear wheel bearings just like edd did:lol:


----------



## lowejackson

danny mulcahy said:


> As a business its fails hands down but as a show it is nice to see some cool cars getting a bit of loving....


Completely agree, the business side of things with the strange idea of what constitutes a budget and profit are just silly. Still an enjoyable way to spend 40 minutes or so


----------



## suspal

It's still enjoyable to watch Ed makes the show imo


----------



## bigslippy

s29nta said:


> too true:thumb: and you could of changed your rear wheel bearings just like edd did:lol:


Sheesh , did one , was royal pain in the jukebox :lol:


----------



## Tricky Red

If they share the profit then they don't have to consider his wages.


----------



## Darlofan

Good show apart from the hand shake!! Is it more for the diyer as well rather than a business? So making money is not really an issue.


----------



## s29nta

"hold out your hand":thumb::lol:


----------



## danny mulcahy

you just bought a cracking car fella


----------



## s29nta

danny mulcahy said:


> you just bought a cracking car fella


brilliant:thumb:


----------



## james_death

Think Whizzer should watch it for the XR2.


----------



## chefy

phillipnoke said:


> More losing money they never take into account how many hours Ed China puts into the work really annoys me they lose money hand over fist


I think the point of the show is, to show HOW you can make money "wheeling & dealing" by doing it yourself ! ie, not taking it to a garage, that's why Ed explains things in a very good way, and I think that's why his time is not taken into consideration !
So, thats to say, you buy whatever, say it needs new brakes, an engine service, and of-course a bloody good clean, if you can do all of whatever needs done, and only have to buy the parts - then you should be able to sell it at a profit, just like they do !!


----------



## Puntoboy

chefy said:


> I think the point of the show is, to show HOW you can make money "wheeling & dealing" by doing it yourself ! ie, not taking it to a garage, that's why Ed explains things in a very good way, and I think that's why his time is not taken into consideration !
> 
> So, thats to say, you buy whatever, say it needs new brakes, an engine service, and of-course a bloody good clean, if you can do all of whatever needs done, and only have to buy the parts - then you should be able to sell it at a profit, just like they do !!


Exactly. Some people really do miss the point of the show.


----------



## Darlofan

chefy said:


> I think the point of the show is, to show HOW you can make money "wheeling & dealing" by doing it yourself ! ie, not taking it to a garage, that's why Ed explains things in a very good way, and I think that's why his time is not taken into consideration !
> So, thats to say, you buy whatever, say it needs new brakes, an engine service, and of-course a bloody good clean, if you can do all of whatever needs done, and only have to buy the parts - then you should be able to sell it at a profit, just like they do !!


That's what i wanted to put but was tired and couldn't be bothered:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Think its an mk1 XR2 not an xr2i but always series link as love the show


----------



## griffin1907

bumped up as it's just starting and I don't want to start a new thread !!


----------



## bigslippy

What a looker , I bet she can go some ...the car's not bad either :lol:


----------



## craigeh123

thought he got that for a bit of a steal tbh looked very clean from the outset . looked nice when it was done to but cant help but feel they didnt really do very much . seems to be less and less done on the show now , like they are padding the show right out with tiny little jobs , i mean making a big deal about removing the gearbox on a mk1 fiesta !


----------



## james_19742000

I like the show, have always enjoyed it from the outset, and I do get the show in that the idea is that they buy a car and do some DIY jobs on it, make it look nice and sell it on in theory to give people at home the idea to maybe do similar themselves, however, they have lost there way slightly in some episodes i.e. going and buying american cars, importing them etc etc, some of the cars that have been bought for £15-£20K etc, to me the DIY person would spend maybe anything unto a couple of grand and spend a few hundred and sell it on and make £500 and be happy.

Tonights episode had a feeling of jot going back to its roots a bit more, seeing Edd getting busy with the spray cans etc much better than them constantly sending the cars out for work to be done on them.

Not sure what other cars are in this series, but hopefully its more 'normal' cars that the likes of me could if I wanted go and buy and do up and sell on, its more realistic then.

However,I still enjoy it regardless of what they do.


----------



## bigslippy

I find the series informative and entertaining :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Edd China is the star of this show. Think next week is a Porsche 993


----------



## Darlofan

Nice to see it going back to basics and doing a cheaper car. Seeing that gearbox in bits was a scary sight, and that's from someone who loves dismantling things to see how they work and fix them!


----------



## Starbuck88

This series they are doing:

Fiesta XR2 then following weeks 
Porsche 993, 
Mazda RX7 (Looking forward to this one for some reason)
Citroen 2CV, 
Maserati 3200GT, 
Camaro, 
Amphibicar


----------



## jenks

bigslippy said:


> What a looker , I bet she can go some ...the car's not bad either :lol:


Tidy bodywork:argie:


----------



## Darlofan

bigslippy said:


> What a looker , I bet she can go some ...the car's not bad either :lol:


There was a car in it!? :lol:


----------



## Starbuck88

bigslippy said:


> What a looker , I bet she can go some ...the car's not bad either :lol:





jenks said:


> Tidy bodywork:argie:





Darlofan said:


> There was a car in it!? :lol:


Were you guys watching the same program as me? She looked like a man in Drag????????


----------



## jomo

Great show, but wouldnt buy an ice cream off Mike brewer!


----------



## chippy1970

phillipnoke said:


> More losing money they never take into account how many hours Ed China puts into the work really annoys me they lose money hand over fist


Yeah but I'm sure they get paid a fortune by discovery for making the show


----------



## bigslippy

asonda said:


> Were you guys watching the same program as me? She looked like a man in Drag????????


Should've gone to specsavers


----------



## Rabidracoon28

asonda said:


> Were you guys watching the same program as me? She looked like a man in Drag????????


Spotty cow


----------



## bigslippy

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Spotty cow


Hope she's not a member on here :lol:


----------



## Exotica

She was ok , the downside of a HD picture.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Exotica said:


> She was ok , the downside of a HD picture.


Lol 42" HD does show up ones facial defects


----------



## bigslippy

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Lol 42" HD does show up ones facial defects


Af Tripple , Blackfire Gep or AB Cherry Glaze could fix that :lol:


----------



## Overdoser

Interesting interview with Mike and Edd.

http://totalcarmagazine.com/features/2014/03/21/wheeler_dealers_behind_the_scenes/


----------



## Exotica

What happened to no word Paul?


----------



## bigslippy

Who was the detailer on the Porsche?


----------



## Geordieexile

Love the air cooled 911s but non-standard parts??? :-(


----------



## Exotica

£700 for the Vario ram new. Who decided to make it out of magnesium !!!

The 993 is such a pretty car . Pretty face , slim body and gorgeous hips. Just how I like my women.


----------



## Geordieexile

Exotica said:


> £700 for the Vario ram new. Who decided to make it out of magnesium !!!
> 
> The 993 is such a pretty car . Pretty face , slim body and gorgeous hips. Just how I like my women.


It's a big lump of metal mate, magnesium alloy has a very high strength to weight ratio and is a great material if it can be protected from corrosion. The power gains would be partially diminished by a big heavy cheaper lump.


----------



## Exotica

Yes it certainly was a large lump. Like you say it will last but porsche will only sell you a whole unit which is a bit cheeky knowing the material will last many years.


----------



## Geordieexile

Exotica said:


> Yes it certainly was a large lump. Like you say it will last but porsche will only sell you a whole unit which is a bit cheeky knowing the material will last many years.


That's probably why Porsche claims that 70% of the vehicles it's made since the 356 are still on the road. (Journalists often claim 60% but whatever, it's still very impressive.)


----------



## Exotica

Geordieexile said:


> That's probably why Porsche claims that 70% of the vehicles it's made since the 356 are still on the road. (Journalists often claim 60% but whatever, it's still very impressive.)


Agree.


----------



## nick_mcuk

bigslippy said:


> Who was the detailer on the Porsche?


It was Lee from Dream Detail


----------



## Exotica

Really good episode last night.


----------



## taylor8

Geordieexile said:


> Love the air cooled 911s but non-standard parts??? :-(


I think it was one of the better upgrades they have ever done



Exotica said:


> Really good episode last night.


Yes was one of the better ones for sure:thumb:


----------



## okcharlie

Thought it was a good one last night. I see they changed the Steering Wheel and Gearknob but was surprised they didn't show any reconditioning of the leather seats inside. The Drivers seat looked very shiny and cracked at the start of the show. I might be being picky here but i would of put some genuine replacement Dealer number plates rather than the ones they fitted. 

All interesting stuff tho.


----------



## craigeh123

Thought it was a good episode . Don't think i wouldve spent 3k on suspension though ! But then i guess there wasn't really a lot needed doing so it added to the show


----------



## clubber01

They did a cracking job on the 993, one of the best they've done


----------



## beachy

Exotica said:


> What happened to no word Paul?


he got a job with that old guy off 'A Car is Reborn' He never said much either so they will have a riot..


----------



## m1pui

beachy said:


> he got a job with that old guy off 'A Car is Reborn' He never said much either so they will have a riot..


Pete Mate?


----------



## Exotica

No word Paul was back in this episode


----------



## President Swirl

I love it. However, were do we start! 234 Porsche's and no Corrado? 346 Land rover variants and no Civic Jordan? A Morris traveller FFS! What about a Lotus Carlton? BMW 2002? 850 R? Accord Type R? The list grows......


----------



## bigslippy

Just coming on , Mazda Rx7 tonight :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123

Snakeskin wheels and spoiler wtf . ****in hideous !!! Like what was done mechanically but they just wrecked a set of bbs wheels !


----------



## craigeh123

It looks like its been backed through Halfords . They couldve wrapped it and made it awesome . Theyve ruined it cosmetically imo


----------



## Jonnybbad

Gotta agree it looks terrible and I thought they had more bhp than that


----------



## rf860

What have they done to that car!? Absolute embarrassment.


----------



## Maniac

lol @ selling it back to the owner at 4.5K more... nice move.


----------



## ardenvxr

just terrible,poor rx7!!!!!:doublesho

cant believe he wanted to buy it back after what they did to it:wall:


----------



## bigslippy

Maniac said:


> lol @ selling it back to the owner at 4.5K more... nice move.


No real:lol:


----------



## Ross

Looked better before they had a go at it.


----------



## Soapybubbles

What a mess

No way the previous owner bought that mess back


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Totally ruined that. First thing I would be doing is taking that snake skin motif off the bodywork.


----------



## andyb

Anyone notice the Mike Brewer classic:

Brewer "Whats that box on the dash for?"
Vendor "It`s a water temperature guage"
Brewer "What does that do then"

Brilliant...the finished article was revolting...possibly worse than the old Impreza!!


----------



## craigeh123

Its easily the worst looking car theyve done , and the guy bought it back probably out of guilt that they wrecked it !


----------



## Hoopsbhoy

Oh it was shocking. I nearly shed a tear watching it.


----------



## JwilliamsM

andyb said:


> Anyone notice the Mike Brewer classic:
> 
> Brewer "Whats that box on the dash for?"
> Vendor "It`s a water temperature guage"
> Brewer "What does that do then"
> 
> Brilliant...the finished article was revolting...possibly worse than the old Impreza!!


lmao i laughed like mad at that

currently on part 2, can't believe they are going to ruin it!


----------



## Starbuck88

WHAT DID THEY DO TO THAT POOR RX7!!!

I could have lived with the inside of those split rims the snake skin stuff but not painting the outer part orange.

The spoiler done in it too though and the vinyl snake spots...no...no thank you.

I would have much rather seen him restore a wankel engine then all this 'modifying' tripe.


----------



## JwilliamsM

asonda said:


> WHAT DID THEY DO TO THAT POOR RX7!!!
> 
> I could have lived with the inside of those split rims the snake skin stuff but not painting the outer part orange.
> 
> The spoiler done in it too though and the vinyl snake spots...no...no thank you.
> 
> I would have much rather seen him restore a wankel engine then all this 'modifying' tripe.


well i just finished watching it and its by far the worst work they have done to a car, along with that r33 skyline a few series back.

they should just stay away from jap cars because they always end up doing crap like that to them


----------



## craigeh123

That car had such potential, they shouldve done a full paint or wrap in a decent colour !


----------



## m1pui

If we assume that, like usual, there was a few unaccounted for spends. Then perhaps the previous owner realised that he was getting a bit of a deal re-buying it with all the work done.

Or he might just have liked the snakeskin :lol:

Not sure if I was keen on the air-con removal though. It's not an out-and-out track car so think it's a luxury I'd rather have kept than binned.


----------



## gatecrasher3

I can't understand why anyone would think that a snakeskin design was ever going to be a good look.

That said the the original owner bought it back at a hugely inflated price like a mug. So whilst there are people out there with that level of stupidity and cash to spend Brewer can get away with his tasteless modifying.

I'd like to see a programme with just Ed doing the mechanical a fabrication work without Brewer ruining it.


----------



## craigeh123

Brewer is a top notch nob end


----------



## M3simon

I love this show, but what the hell did he do with those wheels and spoiler.... 
Snake skin, shocking.....


----------



## Buckweed

Totally messed the car up. Good to see how they did the wheels tho.


----------



## jenks

THAT CAR IS AMAZING, I WANT TO BUY IT.

Now fetch me my guide dog!

Worst car ever on the show, what kind of idiot would spend twice what he sold the car for on a few stickers and fancy wheels.

I often wondered about the honesty of this show, 
Prices they pay for the car and sell it for
Cost of parts
Don't take into account eds labour rate
They have the cars detailed, someone on here did a few, but no costs involved.

However I still watch it


----------



## VW STEVE.

As above the worst car they have ever done. If you read this MB shame on you.


----------



## s29nta

VW STEVE. said:


> As above the worst car they have ever done. If you read this MB shame on you.


this^:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl

I watched the infamous RX-7 episode, and was expecting the worst. I really didn't find it too bad. Perhaps a luminous wrap with matching wheels would be better, but at least it's different. The show has more faults than San Andreas, but I'll still keep watching.


----------



## jenks

Well another cost omission/ oversight on wheeler dealers! Just watched the Maserati episode and Ed replaced something called potentiometers, the sensors for the throttle position at a cost of £475, yet there was not reference to this when they total up the costs!!!
Nice car when they finished though


----------

